# Let's see your... SORORITIES!



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Unfortunately I do not have a sorority yet, but since we just purchased our first house... I know one is in my future.

That being said... post your best sorority pictures and pictures of your pretty girls here!! I love looking at them!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I just redid my sorority last night. XD Still not completely happy with it. Thinking about what new plants to get them and a possible upgrade.
These are pics taken last night before I put the girls back in.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

This is my 20 Gal long sorority. Houses 12.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow that needs dusted. Ever notice how your tanks almost always look dirty on camera and not in person. LOL.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

better lighting this time in my tank.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My sorority tank and girls


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Wow that needs dusted. Ever notice how your tanks almost always look dirty on camera and not in person. LOL.


Lol mine needs cleaned almost daily. My Cats like sitting by it, so I can see cat hair all over the hood. Plus they rub their cute little noses on the glass. -_-


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

My only issues seem to come from a 4 year old little munchkin who likes to touch the tanks and giggle as the fish follow her finger... XD


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Teeney*My terrier flipped out when he saw his first fish. Eyes got real big and he freaked everytime it moved for a while. I can't stand the dust this house gets. I live nextdoor to a company that has a dirt drive so when they go in and out of the lane with their semi's it throws dust at my house. Excuses excuses eh? Lol *blushes


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Enkil said:


> My only issues seem to come from a 4 year old little munchkin who likes to touch the tanks and giggle as the fish follow her finger... XD


ROFL. when I read "4 year old munchkin" I thought you meant a cat, because munchkin is a breed of cat. But then I read he giggles so it's like.. AWKWARD.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Enkil* I have the kids around here trained so far. They don't touch my tanks unless I give them permission to help with the feeding but I get you. My 5 year old neice likes to scare herself by walking up to my dad's 55 and putting her hand on it. She jumps when his Pleco moves and laughs, "That fish is creepy Poppy". He has a common Pleco.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't have a sorority yet but I'm planning on it soon when I have the space!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. My daughter only really does it with my sorority and Sholto. She really likes the girls. She was completely in love with my Gwynfor and understands what happened. She didn't like looking at his empty tank either, but it now has my yellow dragon HMPK male.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Enkil said:


> Yeah. My daughter only really does it with my sorority and Sholto. She really likes the girls. She was completely in love with my Gwynfor and understands what happened. She didn't like looking at his empty tank either, but it now has my yellow dragon HMPK male.


Aww, Well I am glad you are a mommy who teaches their child about lose. My mother-in-law has a step son (5) who she lies to about fish. He thinks when they die they are back at the petstore or the fishy doctor and they have to stay there forever. I don't like that. He was in love with my fish Captain. When he died the boy was fine. He asked me where Captain was and I told him what happened and he shrugged his shoulders and said, "Oh"


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow. No. My daughter was in the room when Gwynfor died. She was on the bed and watched it happened as I was scurrying for a cup. She hasn't taken a shine to the new boy but is in love with watching Sholto and the sorority.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Enkil said:


> Wow. No. My daughter was in the room when Gwynfor died. She was on the bed and watched it happened as I was scurrying for a cup. She hasn't taken a shine to the new boy but is in love with watching Sholto and the sorority.


Aww I bet she will be into Betta keeping when she's older  At least she has someone that knows what they're doing to teach her properly


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Hannibal is hers. His tank is on her dresser. I often hear her in her room talking to him. ^_^
She'll wander in from time to time and watch the sorority. She likes some more than others.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Enkil said:


> Hannibal is hers. His tank is on her dresser. I often hear her in her room talking to him. ^_^
> She'll wander in from time to time and watch the sorority. She likes some more than others.


Aww how cute!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

20G 

I wanna do natural plants but I need a light 










it looks so empty compared to when it was in the 10g
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/575028_10150806926402861_89517772_n.jpg


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a couple photos of some of my sorority. They are a mix of HM, HMPK and one CT. Don't have any FTS currently as all my plants are in Chinese takeout containers. Doing a proper planting in around an hour actually.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*steals LBF's girls* omg, they are gorgeous! Don't worry, they will have a good home!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha they are all sulking at the moment as they just spent two hours in a polystyrene box while I sorted out their tank. Looks like I need to buy some more plants. I'd neglected my vallisneria and other stems and they died right back leaving more gaps than I'd like.

I will get some shots tomorrow when the water clears from the ADA soil. I thought I could get by without draining the tank completely. Turns out I was wrong.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll have to take pics of mine now that the girls have settled back down. I got some of them while they were in a show/picture tank.


----------



## goldentryst (Dec 13, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> ROFL. when I read "4 year old munchkin" I thought you meant a cat, because munchkin is a breed of cat. But then I read he giggles so it's like.. AWKWARD.


That made me laugh xD

On topic: Sigh, so jealous! All these beautiful sorority tanks! Wish I could start one of my own up, but now just isn't the right time.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

xShainax said:


> My sorority tank and girls


was just skimming thread, and NO WAY! the 3rd pic looks EXACTLY like a girl I just lost! Not EVEN kidding! Like, srry  Had to say that.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how long this thread will be up & running but I plan on introducing my girls soon. I will take pictures, depending on how they get along (I'd rather not take pics of anybody that gets their fins nipped at while establishing the pecking order)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

littlebettafish said:


> here's a couple photos of some of my sorority. They are a mix of hm, hmpk and one ct. Don't have any fts currently as all my plants are in chinese takeout containers. Doing a proper planting in around an hour actually.



*wow!*


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think I have posted any pictures since upgrading from a 10 gal, so here is my 20gal long sorority tank.
It contains 12 girls, three adorable corydoras and five Amano Shrimp. I am currently fighting (and slowly winning) a battle with some brown algae, so please excuse the fuzzy driftwood.



































Sorry for the radio silence these past few months, had a lot going on. Got engaged, upgraded the tank, lost my job. Sometimes life has a tendency to hit you with a million things all at once.


----------



## littlemermaid (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is my 10 gallon sorority tank which got remodeled today  

View attachment 58102


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

littlemermaid said:


> Here is my 10 gallon sorority tank which got remodeled today
> 
> View attachment 58102


Psychedelic!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Not sure why my photos are not coming up in the quote but I got a couple FTS from today. Tank looks smaller because of the angle of the shot. It is actually 46x46x46cms. 



















I am have debating whether to do a low-tech set-up with big anubias, lots of crypts, bolbitis and moss or just leave as is. For now it just gets to stay as is. Looking scrappy and needing more plants.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

looks nice, i tihnk it would look better with a main piece hardscape. I like all the plants that u have setup, looks great.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Littlebettafish, I'm SO jealous of all your tanks!! You keep them so beautiful- peaceful and natural looking, not to mention the beautiful fish in them!! :O


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks. My hairgrass is half-dead since I neglected it and I threw out half my stems and vallisneria. I'm hoping the aquasoil will perk them up. My sorority is my pride and joy. It has taken a long while to collect everybody. 

@ Laoshun, at the moment it has no real hardscape as I just did a basic scape. I'm now thinking some big barteri attached to Malaysian driftwood as the centrepiece with moss, subwassertang and smaller anubias also tied down. Then a lawn of hairgrass or pygmy microsword, some ambulia in the back and smaller scattered pieces of wood with bolbitis and narrow or crested java fern. Maybe some crypts in there as well. 

That's all probably a good month or so away though depending on my current finances and whether I can get a good price for the anubias hardscape at my LFS.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

^either way its a nice tank to look at, must be relaxing hehe


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Except when someone is hunting someone else down haha. I have to watch from afar if I want to see them do anything but beg for food.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

haha same way with mine, they all gather and dont peck or chase each other if they think they are getting food.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

my newly setup evolve 8 with 6 halfmoon's


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had my sorority up for about a month and just thinned out a few plants. So got some pics! This is a 29 gallon with sand, slate and driftwood. There are 5 girls in there right now, and a few odds and ends I've saved from other people's tanks, mostly. (The two gold barbs where saved from my sister's kids tank. She thought they where goldfish.)

The two moss balls are Shrek and Fiona, btw.

Oh, and that blue thing high in the back is a home made leaf hammock!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Everyone's tanks are so beautiful!! I am definitely taking note for my future sorority. I am purchasing a 55 gallon for a community tank, and a 29 gallon for the sorority. Yay for a house and lots of space!


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

^ great investment for a house haha


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I have 4 girls in a 10 gallon, thinking about adding one or two more but I don't want to mess with the bioload. I'll almost definitely be adding a snail.

here's the tank:









and the girls!
resident WITCH with a B --> Hera, the Queen Bee








She's usually a pretty wild type color but she didn't like the camera

The beauty on the block --> Persephone








She's like a crazy clear color! I can see her organs!!!

Then there is the scardy Pants --> Artemis
She's a blue VT, nothing too special, but really sweet. BUT she's also really easily stressed out, so I couldn't get any good pictures, she just darted around the cup with stress lines to I put her back.

Finally, last but not least, the goddess among mortals --> Aphrodite








She's so hard to get a good picture of! Her colors seem so unique to me!!
I'll have to try to get a better picture. Her face is white but her fins are light purple as is her backside.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Snails poop a lot, thus upping the bioload anyway. Better to get more girls and stay away from the snails. Make sure you change your decor when you add the new girls.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah I like snails, I think they're cute :3 but depending on the type of snail you get, you might have to feed it special food.

My snails are nerites (cannot reproduce in fresh water) and they eat algae. But since I don't have any algae, I have to feed algae wafers. And since bettas are piggies, I have to remove the snails to feed them or the bettas will eat theirfood.


----------

